# What dosage of Klonopin(Clonazepam) are you on and for how long?



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

​
*Dosage*

0.1-0.5mg631.58%0.5-1.0mg315.79%1.0-1.5mg00.00%1.5-2.0mg526.32%2.0-2.5mg15.26%2.5-3.0mg00.00%3.0-3.5mg00.00%3.5-4.0mg210.53%4.0mg+210.53%

*Duration*

Days210.53%Weeks15.26%Months421.05%One Year315.79%Two Years526.32%Three Years00.00%Four Years210.53%Five Years00.00%Longer210.53%


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

There was no poll when I first started this thread because I did not type anything in the "Question" field. So I had to do it all over again. Sometimes I want to smash my computers.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Inzom said:


> There was no poll when I first started this thread because I did not type anything in the "Question" field. So I had to do it all over again. Sometimes I want to smash my computers.


Im getting off 1.5 MG a day of Klonopin cold turkey right now. its only day 1 so I dont really feel the withdrawl symptoms yet.. can anyone thats gotten off of Klonopin shed some light for me? What kind of withdrawls did you have? how long did it take to get fully get out of your system? How did you feel after?

thanks

jordy


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

what?? some of you take it longer than five years?? 
do you think this is healthy??


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

FoXS said:


> what?? some of you take it longer than five years??
> do you think this is healthy??


I take benzos since 2004.This may not be that healthy,but still it's much more healthy than having to live with permanent anxiety and also helps relieving my DR.Nothing else did.


----------



## glosoli (Apr 29, 2008)

Optimusrhyme said:


> Im getting off 1.5 MG a day of Klonopin cold turkey right now. its only day 1 so I dont really feel the withdrawl symptoms yet.. can anyone thats gotten off of Klonopin shed some light for me? What kind of withdrawls did you have? how long did it take to get fully get out of your system? How did you feel after?
> 
> thanks
> 
> jordy


First, how long have u been on it? If you are addicted to them, or used them for more than three months daily, DON'T go cold turkey. If u have been on it for a longer period symptoms of withdrawal such as hallucinations, panic attacks and fits are pretty common. For your own sake, don't quit cold turkey, you'll probably go literally crazy if u do.


----------



## glosoli (Apr 29, 2008)

FoXS said:


> what?? some of you take it longer than five years??
> do you think this is healthy??


If they help, why not take 'em? Who gives a fuck about that they're not completely harmless when taken long-term if it gives relief.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

glosoli said:


> If they help, why not take 'em? Who gives a fuck about that they're not completely harmless when taken long-term if it gives relief.


Agreed. This is true of any medication. There is no medication out there, for ANY illness that DOESN'T have some potential for risks or side effects. Heart medication, meds for arthitis, meds for ED, etc., etc. Chemotherapy for cancer.

I am 51 years old. In 1987 a founding member of the then ISSMPD (very psychoanalytically oriented at the time, and now the ISSD-T I think) told me he had success with DP/DR patients with Klonpin. We pushed it to 8mg which only made me sleepy but after a month finally relieved symptoms that were making me suicidal. I was ready to check out at age 30 after living with DP/DR since childhood.

We pulled down to 6mg, below which the DP/DR came back.

I take it as a maintenance, not AS NEEDED medication, much as a diabetic takes insulin. For me BENEFIT outweighs RISK. The risk -- I couldn't live the way I had lived since childhood. About 24 years (recollections go back to age 4/5). No rec drug onset.

The relief amazed me -- but it is no cure. I had also had other medications thrown at me since age 15, was told DP/DR were incurable. Nothing worked until the Klonopin. Note I also have clinical depression and GAD.

*So, 23 years, 6mg/day, no abuse, no increase.*

*It is anyone's choice here to take the medication they wish. Hopefully it is the correct medication for his/her situation. For example you wouldn't want to be on meds for bipolar if you're not bipolar, etc.*

I have no judgement re: those who DO NOT take meds. Why judge those of us that do? How is that hurting anyone else? I feel I'm as well informed as I can be on the topic. I chose the medication to suicide. I believe that is a valid risk/benefit. I can function -- at some point, I was virtually non functioning -- could not even drive my car.

There is some implication that those of us who take medications are "stupid," or "victims of the pharmaceutical companies," etc.

I could say, it scares me how many people have taken recreational drugs here. I would be terrified to take them. But bottom line, I can't judge someone who does that. My main fear (from my POV) is I would never try them as I would fear worsening DP/DR. Others indicate it makes them feel better. Who am I to argue? And I know a number of friends in their 40s, 50s, and 60s who use marijuana for medicinal purposes -- one for a broken back, one for severe back pain, another took it to help with nausea from chemotherapy. If it works, great!

I have a history of breast cancer in my family. Recently I was told I should take Tamoxifin sp?/Nolvadex which could cut my potential rate by 50%. I choose to NOT take chemo ... it is chemotherapy that has been used for years as a breast cancer prevention drug. Aside of being scared shitless of THAT, I know that it worsens depression. In my case, I'd rather be diagnosed with cancer and treat it (and I am vigilant with exams and mammograms) than take that -- but many women DO. I don't judge them, or even some women who if they find they have a genetic risk have radical mastectomies BEFORE having any cancer appear. (One can be tested for genetic markers -- I don't want to do that either.)

All of these things are personal choices.

Taking the Pill -- which has many side effects is a risk. Many women don't think twice about it.

Had to edit.
Best,
D
Health choices are very personal, and are made based on many different criteria.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't get any relief from klonopin








My max. dose was 1.0mg however, tapered down to 0.3mg within a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

danxiety said:


> I don't get any relief from klonopin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was on 1.5 mg a day divided up in three .5 doses. It DID NOT help with my DR it actually made me feel depressed as hell. I swtiched to Xanax XR and it was like night and day difference. The Xanax actually started helping the DR and the anxiety. When you treat the anxiety, and if your DR is brought on my anxiety, likely your DR will start to fade into the background. I did not taper from Kpin I just switched right over to Xanax with no side effects.


----------

